# Won't eat treats!



## BeckaS (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello!

I'm a new momma to a wonderful 4 year old retired racing greyhound. For the most part, he is settling in nicely.

However...he doesn't like treats! We have tried everything from a few kinds of store-bought treats, to carrots, to peanut butter to you name it! He just has no interest. We have been using praise as his only reward, but we'd love to find a treat that he likes.

Any suggestions?  Could it just be that he is still settling, and may learn to like treats?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

How long have you had him? He may just be settling in. Some dogs won't eat at all when they first get home.


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

Same thing as above - how long have you had him? Dogs usually take weeks to really settle in, and he may not be interested in taking something from you until he's completely comfortable in his space. 

I also know very little about retired greyhounds - are treats something he was even ever exposed to? He might just not get the concept. If you're praising and petting, have you tried giving the treat after hes waggy-tailed and excited after the praise? He may be more likely to take it then, as opposed to you just trying to hold it out and getting him to take it right off.

Have you tried any real meat product, like small bits of chicken or cut up hot dogs? Depending on what he's eating, he just may not be that into the other stuff. One of our rescues NEVER took a liking to any sorts of fruits or veggies except green beans, and he didn't like peanut butter enough to bother to try to get it out of atoy like a kong. I think it just depends on where he's coming from, and his personal preferences period. 

If he seems happy otherwise and he responds well to the praise, don't stress out about it yet.

And also, very cool about getting a retired greyhound in the first place. Last time I was in petsmart (a few weeks ago) they had an event for adopting them. Such cool dogs, they were all so sweet!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

BeckaS said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm a new momma to a wonderful 4 year old retired racing greyhound. For the most part, he is settling in nicely.
> 
> ...


What do you feed him for his regular meals? If he likes his dinner kibble, use that  If not, I second the idea of trying something a little more "meaty". Dried lamb lung is considered doggie crack at agility, but Tag took one bite and spit it out. His current favorite is natural balance rolls (cut up into tiny pieces) and baked hot dogs (also cut up). You might have to just experiment 
And I don't know much about racing greyhounds; I've only met a couple. The ones I've met have been super-duper "soft", and you might do better if you drop or toss the treat on the ground instead of trying to hand it to them. A few dogs I know who are super soft wouldn't dream of taking food out of your hand, but will gobble it up off the floor.


----------



## BeckaS (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!

Toki actually took a tiny bit of cheese yesterday. Hooray!!  In the mean time, we are using lots of praise & happy sounds to reinforce good behavior. I just wish there was more I could give him.

For those who asked, we are only at one week...so it very well could be a settling-in issue. I was just wanting to give him something to make him happy.


----------



## dogue owner (Mar 1, 2010)

Aww..well done for adopting him, you've already made him very happy.


----------



## BeckaS (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, thank you. He seems to be adjusting more with each day!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Retired racers have often been bereft of play, toys, treats AND affection. Greys are very sensitive, soft dogs in most cases (aside from the prey drive..lol). I am not surprised he won't take treats from you. Keep trying (good on you for finding something he likes, cheese!) and give him time to settle in. They can really be love bugs. My old roommate had a female racer and she was a wonderful dog..but we literally had to teach her to play by getting down on all fours and repeatedly playbowing to her! LOL

She was also very thunder sensitive/phobic and sound sensitive. 

Good luck with him, you've done him a HUGE goodthing by giving him a good home.


----------



## BeckaS (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Toki actually took 1/3rd of a treat yesterday, and another third later in the night, so I think it was just a settling in issue.

With every day, he is becoming more & more of a cuddle bug. A very sweet pup. Thanks for all the encoragement!


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I dehydrate chicken livers in the oven in tiny pieces. My dogs adore them. I dry them enough to put in my pocket. 

Once your dog is settled in, it might be worth a try!


----------



## Jax (Feb 14, 2010)

^ We do this too, and with beef also. But man oh man, do they ever stink in the oven!

And thats great BeckaS, I'm glad he's coming along


----------

